#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  dd.mm.yyyy --> yyyy.mm.dd

## Medden

Hi all

I want to change the date format from dd.mm.yyyy to yyyy.mm.dd as easy as possible. I tried many things, but didnt work.
Any idea?

Thanks in advance

----------


## sweep

Hi, and welcome!

You could try something like this?

=TEXT(A1,"yyyy.mm.dd")

----------


## Medden

Thank you, but it isnt working. 

So, i get a *filled* excel 2007 table every week. One of the columns is contain dates in dd.mm.yyyy format. But i need the date in yyyy.mm.dd format, becouse i want to load this file to a program. *So i want to modify all of this filled rows to yyyy.mm.dd*  But i cant.  :Confused:

----------


## sweep

What are you getting when you use

=TEXT(A1,"yyyy.mm.dd") ??

Alternately, you could try this:

=RIGHT(A1,4)&"."&MID(A1,4,2)&"."&LEFT(A1,2)

----------


## Medden

Thank you, this one is the solution:

=RIGHT(A1,4)&"."&MID(A1,4,2)&"."&LEFT(A1,2)

just i need to change the  , -> ; that was the problem

*=RIGHT(A1;4)&"."&MID(A1;4;2)&"."&LEFT(A1;2)*


Thank you again for the fast help  :Smilie:

----------


## darbid

As this is in the Access forum to format a date you can use exactly that "Format" - but I am unsure if you are using access or excel.

For example


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...ffice.11).aspx

----------

